# Festool RO 90 sandpaper



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm only getting a couple of door frames sanded before I have to change paper using my Festool RO 90 with the orbital head and currently 150 grit Garnet from Festool. After 2 door frames the edges are tore up and I get new. This is interior. Doing the face and jambs. I have scraped off the latex paint off the unprimed oil paint beneath and I'm giving the oil a good scuff and going to wash/rinse and prime with Stix. It just seems like I should get more then 2 door frames. Any other source for 3.5" discs?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

That is the wrong sander for that surface. The RTS would be much better served, since it is rectanglular. I usually use one or two backup pads to give more cushion for edges. Because yours is round and it will spin somewhat the edges will get cut up faster. Make sure you have on random mode and not the full grind mode.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> That is the wrong sander for that surface. The RTS would be much better served, since it is rectanglular. I usually use one or two backup pads to give more cushion for edges. Because yours is round and it will spin somewhat the edges will get cut up faster. Make sure you have on random mode and not the full grind mode.


Of course it is!?! So If I was to buy the right sander, is the DTS more versatile? I also have these 2 walls(8x20) of built in shelves/cubby holes to paint. I was thinking of getting the right sander for those. Hopefully that would be the DTS or RTS. My cheap palm sander is not what it once was.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have the DTS 400 and the RO 90. I use the DTS far more than the RO. With the delta shape of the DTS, it gets into to corners well. I would highly recommend DTS 400 for what you’re doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

cardgunner said:


> Of course it is!?! So If I was to buy the right sander, is the DTS more versatile? I also have these 2 walls(8x20) of built in shelves/cubby holes to paint. I was thinking of getting the right sander for those. Hopefully that would be the DTS or RTS. My cheap palm sander is not what it once was.


So I have all three, started with the ETS as it was the cheapest along with the midi. It was great, but being round it sucked for jambs and doors. I got the RTS next and it is my most used. I then bought the DTS thinking it would be even better and I was disappointed. Even though it technically has a bigger footprint for faster sanding, the delta edge gets caught and bends the paper. It's a big paper weight. If you are interested, I will sell it!!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ets for sanding wall repairs, DTS/RTS (matter of preference) for trim and door work, and the RO 90 for exterior stuff.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I only own a DTS and use the heck out of it. Getting a used one in good shape would be an excellent way to go.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Alternatively, hit the faces with the RO 90 and just block sand(hand sand) the profiles. Or ya, get the rts


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

So to do these cabinets which would you grab the DTS or RTS? Want to buy one. Seems like a coin flip.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cardgunner said:


> So to do these cabinets which would you grab the DTS or RTS? Want to buy one. Seems like a coin flip.
> View attachment 111286
> View attachment 111287


I bought my DTS mainly for doing window casings. In fact, I was brought into the job by the remodeling contractor because the previous painters had left large strips of the casings unsanded along the inside edges and corners so their refinish job looked like c**p - and the HOs were not happy. My DTS got right into those tough to reach spots.

Looking at all the corners of the book cases in these pics, I have to think it would work the best for that particular job. With that said, I don’t own or use any other Festool sander but had I started buying them earlier in my career, I likely would own several different units by now.

Side note, buy the paper by the box. It’s much cheaper that way.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

RH said:


> Side note, buy the paper by the box. It’s much cheaper that way.


Thank you RH.

By the box meaning in the box of 50 or box of 100? And have you found the festool paper to be best? I had some Shopsmith Abrasives that was awesome. I was using the the real coarse stuff and it lasted forever without the edges coming apart. 5" orbital.


shopsmithabrasives.com


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cardgunner said:


> Thank you RH.
> 
> By the box meaning in the box of 50 or box of 100? And have you found the festool paper to be best? I had some Shopsmith Abrasives that was awesome. I was using the the real coarse stuff and it lasted forever without the edges coming apart. 5" orbital.
> 
> ...


The 100 count. Costs a bit up front but the cost per piece is way less the more you buy. Only time I would buy fewer is when first starting out and you want a feel for the grits. I use 80 (anything less is a bit too aggressive for my piece of mind), 180 or 220, and 320. And I always buy the boxes which have the same grit in them, never the variety packs (again, unless starting out and you want to test them).
Quality is pretty good - on the DTS sanders the tips of the paper will typically wear out first (as will that spot on the pads) because that's what you will likely use the most. If you can find a substitute paper that works on the Festool units by all means go ahead and give it a spin.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

You can also just buy the triangular head attachment for the RO 90. Would save you having to buy a whole new machine..





Festool Multi-Mode Sander RO 90 DX FEQ-Plus US online


Festool Multi-Mode Sander RO 90 DX FEQ-Plus US ➜ All information directly from the manufacturer ➨ www.festoolcanada.com




www.festoolcanada.com


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> You can also just buy the triangular head attachment for the RO 90. Would save you having to buy a whole new machine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that when I bought the RO 90. 

So I did purchase the RTS 400. Got to use it today. Bought the 100 pack of 150, and 10 pack of 80. Still only got 2 doors frames with the 80 before the paper lost it's spunk. Not heavy work either. Just trying to take the latex paint off that is sitting on top of oil. you can scrape it off with your nail. However the RTS 400 is a much better tool for the door jambs. Much faster. I also bought the sanding pads for it. I like the machine but not sold on the Festool Granat paper.


----------

